# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Alex Jones' flagship pirate radio station shut down for operating illegally

## juleswin

> *FCC shuts down Alex Jones pirate flagship radio station*
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate radio station which served as Alex Jones' flagship outlet has been shut down by the Federal Communications Commission.
> 
> Liberty Radio was broadcasting on 90.1 FM without federal consent, according to The Austin American-Statesman reported that with the FCC accusing the station had done so since 2013
> 
> FCC agents managed to trace the station's signal to an apartment block in East Austin, following a complaint, according to the agency's lawsuit filed against Liberty Radio. The FCC has also handed a $15,000 penalty to the station's owners, who reportedly are refusing to pay.
> ...


Continue reading https://mashable.com/2018/08/15/alex.../#oQLB3quU6kqi

Seems like the Trump admin and his lackeys are going after his 1st amendment right but don't worry people, they are all in on it. Its all a game and they want you to pick a side. The only way you win a rigged game is by refusing to participate in it.

There are multiple source for this post so don't disregard the story because if the source I used.

----------


## specsaregood

Its been shutdown for 8 months, why the big attention gathering news now?

----------


## juleswin

> Its been shutdown for 8 months, why the big attention gathering news now?


Alex Jones was shutdown by the feds 8 months ago and barely anyone made a pip about it? do u have any link or proof to show me this was the case? And why all the hoopla now that silicon valley banned AJ when the Washington did virtually the same thing months ago?

----------


## specsaregood

> Alex Jones was shutdown by the feds 8 months ago and barely anyone made a pip about it? do u have any link or proof to show me this was the case? And why all the hoopla now that silicon valley banned AJ when the Washington did virtually the same thing months ago?


Its right there in your own OP.  Did you read your own article?

----------


## juleswin

> Its right there in your own OP.  Did you read your own article?


Is this what u are talking about this?




> Liberty Radio said on its website that it had stopped broadcasting terrestrially since last December, but still maintains an online stream.


The way I understand it, the feds shutting you down and you stopping terrestrial broadcast ain't the same thing. But what do it know?

----------


## specsaregood

> Is this what u are talking about this?
> The way I understand it, the feds shutting you down and you stopping terrestrial broadcast ain't the same thing. But what do it know?


Probably not much.

----------


## juleswin

> Probably not much.


Never claimed to be Mr. Knowitall anyway, just trying to have a discussion with my fellow liberty, free speech advocates around here. But back to the discussion, can u please answer the question. Is this




> Liberty Radio said on its website that it had stopped broadcasting terrestrially since last December, but still maintains an online stream.


what you are talking about when u said "Its right there in your own OP. Did you read your own article?" ?

----------


## nikcers

There is always encrypted thumb drives attached to doves, the FCC can't shut the doves down. DTP is still the most secure form of communication, even the Chinese use it.

----------


## donnay

...And this is Alex Jones fault how?

----------


## Valli6

Jones says this is a hoax.

----------


## donnay

> Jones says this is a hoax.


It wasn't his flagship company.  The media, as usual, is lying.

----------


## RonZeplin

The FCC shut it down because Roger Stone leaked too much Trump inside info.

----------


## donnay

> *AP LAUNCHES MEDIA HOAX CLAIMING ALEX JONES’ RADIO STATION SHUT DOWN*
> Alex Jones does not operate any radio stations; this is meant to create the illusion his broadcast is illegal
> 
> Infowars.com - AUGUST 16, 2018 
> 
> As a content provider, Alex Jones and Infowars is not affiliated in any official capacity with the “pirate” radio station recently shut down by the FCC, and it doesn’t appear that any journalists who inaccurately reported this e-mailed us for comment prior to running this false story.
> 
> Jones woke up Thursday morning to the “news” that he supposedly owns a pirate radio station in Austin, Texas, which is, of course, patently false.
> 
> ...


https://www.infowars.com/ap-launches...ion-shut-down/

----------


## juleswin

> ...And this is Alex Jones fault how?


And who said it was Alex Jone's fault? But I have to say its a little suspicious that he was able to get away with it for 3 yrs under Obama and was nabbed by Trump and his FCC crew in less than 18 months even though he is not even broadcasting. Just saying, its a little weird that Trump took him out.

----------


## donnay

> And who said it was Alex Jone's fault? But I have to say its a little suspicious that he was able to get away with it for 3 yrs under Obama and was nabbed by Trump and his FCC crew in less than 18 months even though he is not even broadcasting. Just saying, its a little weird that Trump took him out.


The Fake News Headline!!!!  

*"FCC shuts down Alex Jones’ pirate flagship radio station"*

That was not related to ALEX JONES!!!

Even you are falling for it.  SIGH

----------


## dannno

> And who said it was Alex Jone's fault? But I have to say its a little suspicious that he was able to get away with it for 3 yrs under Obama and was nabbed by Trump and his FCC crew in less than 18 months even though he is not even broadcasting. Just saying, its a little weird that Trump took him out.


He wasn't much of a threat when Obama was President. Now that Trump is President, the deep state feels threatened.

----------


## dannno

> The Fake News Headline!!!!  
> 
> *"FCC shuts down Alex Jones pirate flagship radio station"*
> 
> That was not related to ALEX JONES!!!
> 
> Even you are falling for it.  SIGH


Life is a lot easier when you just assume that everything the MSM says is a lie.

I only pay attention to them to see what they are up to, they are never a good source of info.

----------


## juleswin

> The Fake News Headline!!!!  
> 
> "FCC shuts down Alex Jones’ pirate flagship radio station"
> 
> *That was not related to ALEX JONES!!!*
> 
> Even you are falling for it.  SIGH


Yea, I fell for it because everybody was reporting it and at the time I posted it, thought it was credible news. And to be even more honest with you, my hatred for Alex Jones and everything he is associated with made it that much easier to believe the story. But thanks for the correction. Well, the Feds still shutdown a liberty radio station that is not or ever was an infowar flagship station but instead a radio station that sometimes broadcast Alex Jones show.

I have been waiting patiently for the day Alex Jones will reveal to the world that he was a FED agent.

----------


## donnay

> Yea, I fell for it because everybody was reporting it and at the time I posted it, thought it was credible news. And to be even more honest with you, my hatred for Alex Jones and everything he is associated with made it that much easier to believe the story. But thanks for the correction. Well, the Feds still shutdown a liberty radio station that is not or ever was an infowar flagship station but instead a radio station that sometimes broadcast Alex Jones show.
> 
> *I have been waiting patiently for the day Alex Jones will reveal to the world that he was a FED agent*.



Never going to happen, my friend, never going to happen.  You need to use that hatred and put it in the direction it needs to be applied to.  Alex Jones is not your enemy.

----------


## Valli6

On Fox news, Breit Baier just reported this as if it's all true - that the FCC shut down Alex Jone's station and that twitter shut him down about a "battle rifle" comment, without ever saying what the comment was. They even briefly showed Ajit Pai talking and presented the clip as if it was from today and he was talking specifically about Alex Jone being shut down. In the clip, Pai never actually referred to Alex Jones - just said something about stations not being shut down because of the content, but over something else.

----------


## donnay

> On Fox news, Breit Baier just reported this as if it's all true - that the FCC shut down Alex Jone's station and that twitter shut him down about a "battle rifle" comment, without ever saying what the comment was. They even briefly showed Ajit Pai talking and presented the clip as if it was from today and he was talking specifically about Alex Jone being shut down. In the clip, Pai never actually referred to Alex Jones - just said something about stations not being shut down because of the content, but over something else.


Brett Baier is no friend to Liberty--not surprising at all.

----------


## Valli6

> Brett Baier is no friend to Liberty--not surprising at all.


Still, I expected they would make some attempt to appear less blatant about supporting the entire media narrative - but no, they played along with the whole thing.

----------


## donnay

> Still, I expected they would make some attempt to appear less blatant about supporting the entire media narrative - but no, they played along with the whole thing.


You might see something mentioned from Tucker and Ingraham in a good light.  They have been reporting about the censorship.  Brett Baier is an ass.  Remember how he acted in the debates with Ron Paul.  He and Chris Wallace are both sycophants to their handlers and distort the truth as they are told.

That's fair and balanced--Truth Vs. Lies.  They report, you decide.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Brett Baier is no friend to Liberty--not surprising at all.


Better an open enemy than a false friend. 

I'll take 100 Baiers, Hannitys, or even (gasp) O'Reilleys over a pied piper like Jones.

----------


## donnay

> Better an open enemy than a false friend. 
> 
> I'll take 100 Baiers, Hannitys, or even (gasp) O'Reilleys over a pied piper like Jones.



That's your opinion and it is duly noted.  Jones has been more right than he has been wrong.  I'll stick with him, Thanks.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That's your opinion and it is duly noted.  Jones has been more right than he has been wrong.  I'll stick with him, Thanks.


He's done massive damage to the liberty movement, first by associating it with general goofiness, then by harnessing it to Trump.

He could hardly have done more if he'd tried (and maybe he did).

----------


## donnay

> He's done massive damage to the liberty movement, first by associating it with general goofiness, then by harnessing it to Trump.
> 
> He could hardly have done more if he'd tried (and maybe he did).


Again, that is your opinion, not mine.  You clearly have an axe to grind.  As I see it, Jones has helped the cause for liberty in more ways than one and woke up a lot of people in the process.  He gave Ron Paul a platform and still does.  That doesn't mean I agree with Jones on everything, but he has been right about more things than he has been wrong, so with those odds, I'll stick with him, like I said.

----------


## Danke

> Better an open enemy than a false friend. 
> 
> I'll take 100 Baiers, Hannitys, or even (gasp) O'Reilleys over a pied piper like Jones.



How many hours have you listen to AJ's shows?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Again, that is your opinion, not mine.


Yes, things that people say are generally their own opinions. 




> You clearly have an axe to grind.  As I see it, Jones has helped the cause for liberty in more ways than one and woke up a lot of people in the process.  He gave Ron Paul a platform and still does.  That doesn't mean I agree with Jones on everything, but he has been right about more things than he has been wrong, so with those odds, I'll stick with him, like I said.


That's unfortunate. 




> How many hours have you listen to AJ's shows?


Once upon a time, I listened to his shows fairly regularly. 

Then I soured on his bad acting.

Then I realized what an embarrassment he was to the movement.

Then, when he turned on Rand and started Trump-humping, I realized that he was something much worse than an embarrassment.

----------


## Danke

> Yes, things that people say are generally their own opinions. 
> 
> 
> 
> That's unfortunate. 
> 
> 
> 
> Once upon a time, I listened to his shows fairly regularly. 
> ...


Then you know Rand has appeared on his show after his criticism. And you know he went ballistic after Trump lobbed some Tomahawks into Syria.

He bombastic at time, we all know that. But he is factually correct over 90% of the time.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Then you know Rand has appeared on his show after his criticism.


Rand appears on Hannity.

As Rand has no doubt learned to his extreme displeasure, you have to interact with all kinds of hobgoblins to get the message out.

It's not an endorsement of the hobgoblin.




> And you know he went ballistic after Trump lobbed some Tomahawks into Syria.


And he's now back on the Trump train, I'm sure. 

...talking about how the New World Ord...excuse me...terminology change..._Deep State_ is plotting against Dear Leader, no?




> He bombastic at time, we all know that. But he is factually correct over 90% of the time.


I'm not interested in the facts he's stating (which can generally be obtained elsewhere, or are unimportant).

I'm interested in how he uses his influence to lead astray libertarian-leaning people.

It's exactly the same as with Molyneux, except Jones is a much better conman.

----------


## donnay

> Rand appears on Hannity.
> 
> As Rand has no doubt learned to his extreme displeasure, you have to interact with all kinds of hobgoblins to get the message out.
> 
> It's not an endorsement of the hobgoblin.
> 
> 
> 
> And he's now back on the Trump train, I'm sure. 
> ...



No the terminology has not changed at all, but of course, you don't listen regularly so you wouldn't know that.  So your opinion is based on ignorance of what you think he has been saying.

If you're looking for a Libertarian view point you ought to tune in to David Knight 8 to 11 (CST) Monday - Friday.  Oh and Youtube dropped his live show August 6, stating they got "A Complaint" so they just shut him down.  The lovely censorship of the Technocracy is alive and well.  

Wait until the banks stop you from withdrawing your money because they had "A Complaint" on you, so you cannot have your money.  You know private property and all, right?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> No the terminology has not changed at all, but of course, you don't listen regularly so you wouldn't know that.  So your opinion is based on ignorance of what you think he has been saying.


It's true, I'm insufficiently masochistic to listen to him these days. 

But he really doesn't talk about the "deep state"?

I find that hard to believe. 




> If you're looking for a Libertarian view point you ought to tune in to David Knight 8 to 11 (CST) Monday - Friday.  Oh and Youtube dropped his live show August 6, stating they got "A Complaint" so they just shut him down.  The lovely censorship of the Technocracy is alive and well


No thanks

I'll just obtain facts from various sources and draw my own conclusions: not in need of a guru. 




> Wait until the banks stop you from withdrawing your money because they had "A Complaint" on you, so you cannot have your money.  You know private property and all, right?


I'm not sure why you're under the impression that theft is consistent with private property rights.

----------

